# Sony Nex-6 Review



## jason324 (Dec 20, 2012)

I finished my Very detailed Sony Nex-6 review if anybody wants to check it out!!  

Sony Nex-6 Mirrorless Camera Review  Hands-On Real World Experience | SonyAlphaLab.com >>

Thanks,
Jay


----------

